# Official Windows 11 Thread



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

Since Windows 11 has been confirmed, I thought it would make sense to have an official thread dedicated to discussing everything related to Windows 11.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2021)

Did you like windows 11 at all? I feel there isnt much difference than windows 10 but will have to see that.I see minor improvement as shown in the windows 11 livestream


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

I haven't tried the leaked iso yet. But then I am not too excited about it either.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2021)

android apps emulation directly in windows ? riperoni bluestacks ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

PUBG mobile players will get rekt by PC players now.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 26, 2021)

Did anyone notice that the context menu of the taskbar no longer has the option to show the desktop or the task manager? Other options are also missing.
This is going to be major annoyance for me because I always opened Task manager from there.

For the tablet version, they have basically incorporated SwiftKey, which they had acquired some three years ago. I would say that's a smart move, not trying to reinvent what already exists.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 26, 2021)

I was excited when MS said it is coming with something good.

First look of windows 11 and for sh*ts sake, I am happy with windows 10


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 26, 2021)

will we be able to convert to it  free-.my pc is otheriwse fit to go


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> will we be able to convert to it  free-.my pc is otheriwse fit to go


Wait till official rollout and other members to install/experiment first. From your experience, something is bound to go wrong and you'll again post a vague thread asking for solutions.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2021)

all I want is tabs in file explorer


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2021)

how about the obnoxious TPM 2.0 requirement? Its been also been said that officially only intel 8th gen and higher cpus and ryzen 2nd gen or better cpus are supported,which means even if you have an older cpu but a mobo with built in TPM support,you are still going to get a hardware incompatibility error (as your CPU isn't officially supported by M$) and thus can't run the OS.

Win 11 seems really restrictive in terms of the type of hardware that it allows the OS to run on-it has started giving off Apple like vibes lately,if their recent product related policies are anything to go by .


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> how about the obnoxious TPM 2.0 requirement? Its been also been said that officially only intel 8th gen and higher cpus and ryzen 2nd gen or better cpus are supported,which means even if you have an older cpu but a mobo with built in TPM support,you are still going to get a hardware incompatibility error (as your CPU isn't officially supported by M$) and thus can't run the OS.
> 
> Win 11 seems really restrictive in terms of the type of hardware that it allows the OS to run on-it has started giving off Apple like vibes lately,if their recent product related policies are anything to go by .


MS will defend its actions by saying security of users, but let's see what happens closer to roll out.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2021)

Is it a move to prevent windows piracy?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2021)

If they have introduced new cool icons & themes then I will install it


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 27, 2021)

sygeek said:


> all I want is tabs in file explorer


Yes! This is very much needed. I often copy paste files/folders from one directory to another. It is so good in Linux/MacOS and even on Android with the some file explorer apps.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 27, 2021)

I love Mac OS's columnar layout. I know that's not coming, but a split pane view and the ability to reposition details/preview pane at the bottom would be really great.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 27, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait till official rollout and other members to install/experiment first. From your experience, something is bound to go wrong and you'll again post a vague thread asking for solutions.


well i am definitely going to wait for a lot of people to install, face issues and troubleshoot.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 27, 2021)

im ready


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Is it a move to prevent windows piracy?


thats what im thinking too


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 27, 2021)

Or is it a move to make it harder to dual boot your Windows PC with Linux?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> Or is it a move to make it harder to dual boot your Windows PC with Linux?


lol why would they want to do that, you can run ubuntu kernel directly within windows.

MS has been very linux friendly for past 5 years


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## imcj (Jun 27, 2021)

Pretty bummed out that Windows 11 will not run on my dell laptop that is top of the class i7 7th generation of its time. This is so sad that Microsoft has pulled this stint.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> Or is it a move to make it harder to dual boot your Windows PC with Linux?


I don't think so since Linux supports TPM since version 3.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 27, 2021)

imcj said:


> Pretty bummed out that Windows 11 will not run on my dell laptop that is top of the class i7 7th generation of its time. This is so sad that Microsoft has pulled this stint.


there are some videos showing how to install it on non-tpm systems. no idea how effective it is as my system has it so didn't check now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2021)

Even first gen ryzen users don't have full support for win 11


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 27, 2021)

imcj said:


> Pretty bummed out that Windows 11 will not run on my dell laptop that is top of the class i7 7th generation of its time. This is so sad that Microsoft has pulled this stint.



Don't worry, there are many systems which dont have tpm, so maybe in a month or two someone will surely come out with modded iso as they are easy to customise. 

But something which needs to be taken care of is that ISO is not having any rat or botnet so make sure it is coming from official git or site. 

There's a high chance they will provide method to make/compile your own version too. So prefer that, if you have time to run DISM and use it to deploy changes to win iso.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 27, 2021)

Most likely MS will drop this after some backlash.

When Windows 10 was released initially, users were not allowed to do a clean install on a Windows 8 or 8.1 machine. If they wanted to upgrade, the only path was to install Win10 on top of Win8.1. I remember this because back then I had a Windows 8 on my laptop (not 8.1). There was an issue which was preventing me from upgrading to Win8.1, but I could not install 10 directly on 8. I was required to upgrade it to 8.1 first. I had contacted Microsoft support who were of no help at all.

This had caused a few problems for quite a few people. Eventually they dropped this and allowed people to activate Windows 10 by doing a clean install on any PC which already had Windows 8 or 8.1 installed. After that I was finally able to move to Windows 10.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2021)

But you need serious backlash, like people should threaten to boycott Windows 11. Only then Microsoft will take notice.

Microsoft is known to make a****le decisions like this. Let's not forget about Vista's ridiculous system requirements and Xbox one's always online connection requirements. On the latter they did a u-turn after backlash.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 28, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Xbox one's always online connection requirements. On the latter they did a u-turn after backlash.


They expected us to get enterprise grade Internet connection so that we could play games?!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

I hear Windows 11 is now available for download officially. Has anyone tried the official build yet?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I hear Windows 11 is now available for download officially. Has anyone tried the official build yet?


And still no tabs...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2021)

Someone just clarify me, how's the upgrade would work for existing users.

Win10 to be upgraded to Win11 or Win11 would be a standalone setup?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 29, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Win10 to be upgraded to Win11 or Win11 would be a standalone setup?



both.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

sygeek said:


> And still no tabs...View attachment 20525


How did you upgrade? From within Windows 10 or you did clean install from ISO?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> How did you upgrade? From within Windows 10 or you did clean install from ISO?


From reddit


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

sygeek said:


> From reddit




Elaborate


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

Does the update break anything? Drivers, etc? I am kind of wary of that before trying it.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Elaborate


meant to say the source of the image was from reddit. I haven't upgraded


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 29, 2021)

Imo, wait 3 months more after official consumer release, because this is windows, and even stable releases of windows are full of bugs. Then what to expect from beta builds


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Does the update break anything? Drivers, etc? I am kind of wary of that before trying it.


same here


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

KDE Plasma from 2014

*i.redd.it/495v78ir47871.png


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> KDE Plasma from 2014
> 
> *i.redd.it/495v78ir47871.png



Not only this, the feel they are trying to imitate also comes a bit from KDE. 

Too much open sauce


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2021)

But this windows is insider preview for testing. 
Wait for Final build


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2021)

Of course. But I don't think too much will change. Microsoft does not have a record of abandoning the sunken cost. At least not in the same version of Windows.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2021)

no point in installing what is essentially a beta version of the OS right now,judging by their track record,there's bound to be some bugs/glitches (serious ones even) baked into the code.If i remember correctly,in the earlier  builds of win 10 there was an issue which caused data to be randomly wiped from a user's HDD when certain criterion were satisfied-it was a bug that was fixed in the later builds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2021)

Until you want to experiment with it.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2021)

Windows says my R5 3600 powered Desktop PC does not meet the system requirements for Win11. I registered for the insider program. Don’t get why my moderately powerful pc is not eligible.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 1, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Windows says my R5 3600 powered Desktop PC does not meet the system requirements for Win11. I registered for the insider program. Don’t get why my moderately powerful pc is not eligible.


tpm enabled in bios?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 1, 2021)

Lol my lappy is compatible even though I have secureboot and tpm disabled in BIOS.

i think it just checks the serial number of laptop from some database and if it finds name there then it is compatible otherwise it is not.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> tpm enabled in bios?



haven’t read about tpm .. will check it in evening


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Lol my lappy is compatible even though I have secureboot and tpm disabled in BIOS.
> 
> i think it just checks the serial number of laptop from some database and if it finds name there then it is compatible otherwise it is not.


i got incompatible on my assembled pc. enabled tpm and got compatible though secure boot was disabled.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2021)

You might want to redact your PC name.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 1, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You might want to redact your PC name.


my pc?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 1, 2021)

I was replying to another post, it got deleted.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 1, 2021)

ok mate


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2021)

I signed up for the insider program on my 7th gen Intel NUC and got a message saying it does not meet the minimum system requirement. It has 7th gen core i5 (dual core) and 8 GB of RAM. The leaked build ran just fine on Hyper-V on the same NUC.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 1, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> I signed up for the insider program on my 7th gen Intel NUC and got a message saying it does not meet the minimum system requirement. It has 7th gen core i5 (dual core) and 8 GB of RAM. The leaked build ran just fine on Hyper-V on the same NUC.


i think they have relaxed the condition of TPM for insider preview


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, I think so too. TPM was disabled in my BIOS, I had to enabled it. The message went away after that. It's downloading now.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> i think they have relaxed the condition of TPM for insider preview



But in my copy they didn’t.. I had to enable tpm and now it still telling me to turn on secure boot


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2021)

Why is your secure boot turned off?


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> Why is your secure boot turned off?



I don’t know. I tried to turn on but it says you are in setup mode, enter in user mode.. don’t know how to do that


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2021)

OK. Mine was also turned off, but I saw no reason to not turn it on and there were no problems with that. My linux dual boot continued working fine after I turned it on.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 2, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I don’t know. I tried to turn on but it says you are in setup mode, enter in user mode.. don’t know how to do that


some where in bios, you will find platform keys, install default keys. click on that. save and you can turn it on.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 2, 2021)

theterminator said:


> But in my copy they didn’t.. I had to enable tpm and now it still telling me to turn on secure boot


no idea, saw a screenshot of windows 11 somewhere stating that it is relaxed in insider preview.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 2, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> Why is your secure boot turned off?


i think that is the default setting specially in assembled PCs. on my over 3 year old lenovo laptop, both are on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2021)

Surprised we already have a Windows 11 thread. Personally will hold a month maybe after it's launched for the bugs/etc to be fixed.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jul 2, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I hear Windows 11 is now available for download officially. Has anyone tried the official build yet?


I have opted into insider, thus, got the windows 11 update. Everything is just as windows 10, but with better animations and look. They also changed the settings app to a minimal look. Every change was welcome. Though, not based on facts, but my personal experience, I feel its a even more heavy on my system (not at all unexpected tbh ).

IMO, its just windows 10, but with a little polish on top. Like windows 10 should have been.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 2, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> IMO, its just windows 10, but with a little polish on top. Like windows 10 should have been.



They should have released it like an update to windows instead of making a new one


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jul 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> They should have released it like an update to windows instead of making a new one


Well, that would make sense, wouldn't it? When have Microsoft's decisions ever made sense before? 

On a more serious note, I personally think, it was just for marketing. Giving out a fairly large overhaul, just as a update probably didn't made sense to microsoft, so, they decided to make the best of *sun valley* update and just rename that to windows 11.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jul 2, 2021)

I think microsoft is aware of the slowness of windows 11, this feedback poped up today, and yes, infact, I was experiencing more stuttering in recent gameplays.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 2, 2021)

*www.somagnews.com/windows-11-causes-tpm-module-prices-to-skyrocket-and-out-of-stock/
lol

crypto skyrocketed GPU and HDD price, Now MS joins in by skyrocketing TPM modules.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.somagnews.com/windows-11-causes-tpm-module-prices-to-skyrocket-and-out-of-stock/
> lol
> 
> crypto skyrocketed GPU and HDD price, Now MS joins in by skyrocketing TPM modules.



arre dost janta ke paas bardaasht bahut kam hai lekin paisa dher hai to fenk rahi hai


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2021)

I managed to install it last evening. But it was running very slow on my 7th gen NUC. And it was also definitely not stable. In about an hours usage, the explorer crashed twice.
There's quite a bit of adjustment to be made. The worst ones being that there's no show desktop or task manager on the taskbar context menu anymore. The Windows explorer is a more barebones now. Just when I was getting used to using the ribbon properly, they took it out.
And my most favourite customization app, 7 Taskbar Tweaker, was not working. It just makes life difficult for me because Windows refuses to provide basic functionality like changing the volume on scrolling on the volume icon, etc. 

Eventually I rolled it back at the end of the hour. Will probably continue to use Windows 10 well into 2022, assuming they leave the choice up to me.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jul 3, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> The worst ones being that there's no show desktop or task manager on the taskbar context menu anymore. T




It now shows up when you right click the windows icon.



Spoiler









Cool Buddy said:


> In about an hours usage, the explorer crashed twice.


Woah, it crashed upon me just once though, after so many days. Its particularly good when you consider its a dev build.



Cool Buddy said:


> But it was running very slow on my 7th gen NUC.


Yeah, its definitely more heavy


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 3, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> It now shows up when you right click the windows icon


Well, that's a relief at least



Æsoteric Positron said:


> Woah, it crashed upon me just once though, after so many days. Its particularly good when you consider its a dev build.


It might have been because the system is generally not very powerful (Dual core i5) or because the Windows partition had gotten almost 85% filled after the upgrade.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2021)

*i.imgur.com/Nss23ri.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2021)

Sadly my cpu is not compatible


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 14, 2021)

Even something as good as a i7 4790k is incompatible,such is the nature of this peculiar OS from microsoft.

This is akin to forced obsolescence-i dont know what they hope to achieve out of this.Maybe its a ploy to force users to upgrade their hardware,thereby benefitting hardware companies in the long run.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Sadly my cpu is not compatible


Which CPU do you have? Perhaps it's just because you don't have TSM enabled in your BIOS?



quicky008 said:


> Even something as good as a i7 4790k is incompatible,such is the nature of this peculiar OS from microsoft.
> 
> This is akin to forced obsolescence-i dont know what they hope to achieve out of this.Maybe its a ploy to force users to upgrade their hardware,thereby benefitting hardware companies in the long run.


It's surely a business decision, I don't see what's so special about this that makes it not run on somewhat older hardware. It's not like there has been a change in the specifications or instruction set of CPUs in a long time. Even forcing the TSM requirement makes no sense.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sadly,no one seems to be voicing there resentment/dislike for this OS,atleast not to the extent that's required to make M$ sit up and take notice.Unless everyone is up in arms against the obnoxious system requirements of this OS,M$ will most likely not change or relax it.

This is absolutely meaningless-why would they want to make scores of perfectly working machines obsolete overnight simply due to the lack of TPM support?! That would be a terrible waste!

They probably think that they have such a strong monopoly over the desktop OS market that they can do whatever they want and everybody will gladly accept it! Just imagine the plight of those that still have an i7 7700k,or for that matter a ryzen 1700-these are some really capable chips and are by no means underpowered enough to be relegated to the list of obsolete cpus just yet. 

The irony here is that some cr@ppy laptop cpus are fully supported by this os,even though they are too weak to run it in a smooth and lag free manner,simply because they are of a newer generation,whereas scores of perfectly good cpus are unsupported as they are older and therefore by definition obsolete (According to microsoft,that is).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 14, 2021)

they don't think buddy, they know they have a strong monopoly over the desktop OS market. just ask so-called tech-savvy people (who are jumping in joy when they are able to root their mobile phone and then consider themselves as gods who can launch missiles using their phone) if they will use a Linux machine and they will run like a scared puppy. forget about mere mortals.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Sadly,no one seems to be voicing there resentment/dislike for this OS,atleast not to the extent that's required to make M$ sit up and take notice.Unless everyone is up in arms against the obnoxious system requirements of this OS,M$ will most likely not change or relax it.


This is the perfect example of something called Hypernormalisation: Basically everyone knows that something is bad but at the same time nobody can imagine using an alternative, either due to reluctance or outright fear of anything new.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2021)

Just to make some more monies.
Like a cut for every purchase we do goes to Microsoft.
I don't see any reason for making to enforce these kinds of requirements.
Though there is a work around to install Win11 using Win10 files.

And I think Microsoft is gonna include even more older processors as well
That's why it did not put the Win11 tool in its website.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 14, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> they don't think buddy, they know they have a strong monopoly over the desktop OS market. just ask so-called tech-savvy people (who are jumping in joy when they are able to root their mobile phone and then consider themselves as gods who can launch missiles using their phone) if they will use a Linux machine and they will run like a scared puppy. forget about mere mortals.



This is actually true. I was looking for custom mods for my phone, There was very less discussion on xda as they have switched to tg group. In the group were a bunch of skids, they didnt knew what they were doing. You know what its like in a group with 20+ admins and a cloned bot. They were discussing stupid things like how to pop up the physical refresh rate of phone display thinking like it was some software thing.

the rom developer had not provided any explanation on what is vendor, kernal etc. and neither did they knew it. These people were becoming tech-savy but could not even solve a  basic error with adb.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> This is the perfect example of something called Hypernormalisation: Basically everyone knows that something is bad but at the same time nobody can imagine using an alternative, either due to reluctance or outright fear of anything new.



i used to be like this 4 years ago. Windows was shit, but i had zero experience with linux. It was after sometime craze for linux developed. First from vms, then to dualbooting and now permanently using linux for most tasks, it takes long time to learn things.

To make someone switch to linux, we need to either provide a nice gui and ease of use (like elementary and zorin ) or provide the the software support like windows. While the latter is implemented, wine still does not support all mainstream apps with no linux alternatives.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 14, 2021)

^^that method will probably not work with the final release of win 11.And even if it does work,it may break some functionality built into win 11 and cause stability issues.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 15, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> This is actually true. I was looking for custom mods for my phone, There was very less discussion on xda as they have switched to tg group. In the group were a bunch of skids, they didnt knew what they were doing. You know what its like in a group with 20+ admins and a cloned bot. They were discussing stupid things like how to pop up the physical refresh rate of phone display thinking like it was some software thing.
> 
> the rom developer had not provided any explanation on what is vendor, kernal etc. and neither did they knew it. These people were becoming tech-savy but could not even solve a  basic error with adb.



recently a youtuber put up a poll about rooting. many people were professing their high knowledge about the same. i said i don't as i am not going to launch missiles. he didn't understand the pun and asked "do you even know what is rooting? it is a good thing"
i usually never do this but i thought its better to respond so i replied " sir, i have learnt using command line and unix was my favorite OS. there was no GUI and mouse then. so we used to code in assembly to provide mouse support in an accounting software in clipper and C."
he didn't replied back.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Windows 11 Build 22000.160 (KB5005189) released with new feature


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> if they will use a Linux machine and they will run like a scared puppy. forget about mere mortals.


Well, the thing is, if you are willing; I don't think using linux is _that_ tech-saavy of a thing anymore. I would proudly recommend Pop-OS to an elderly person. (I once did, they had no problem learning it.). IMO if linux is preinstalled on every laptop and machine, I don't think anyone would bother switching up their OS other than some select few.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 22, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> linux is preinstalled on every laptop



Dell used to give ubuntu and that was the first thing people removed and installed windows instead.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 22, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, the thing is, if you are willing; I don't think using linux is _that_ tech-saavy of a thing anymore. I would proudly recommend Pop-OS to an elderly person. (I once did, they had no problem learning it.). IMO if linux is preinstalled on every laptop and machine, I don't think anyone would bother switching up their OS other than some select few.



so sorry friend but you completely missed the point i was trying to make and the whole reasoning and chose just one part. i said linux because it is famous nowadays otherwise i would have talked about Command Line Unix. don't remember whether i mentioned it here or not but there was one person who was jumping in joy. when asked he told me he has created an OS like DOS. i asked where? he said in dBase. when he informed others, over 90% looked at him in awe. the best part of this scenario was that dBase itself was running on DOS.
unfortunately i come from an ear of TRex so have seen too much. reminds me of another incident when in a workshop in 2003 it was asked about how many programming languages we know. i named about 50+ languages and they were all shocked as almost everyone  only knew about C / C++ / Java / VB / VC++.
today newbies become an admin, block someone on any forum and jump in joy as they should get Nobel prize for it. some root a phone using gui and think the same. you ask and they are unable to differentiate between a programming language and a scripting language, a compiler and interpreter, stages of compilation but all these idiots identify themselves as tech guru.
as per sellers / shopkeepers, customers ask for a linux / dos machine as it is priced cheaper than a genuine windows one. they also promote these as most of the customers are happy for a lesser priced one. it is then removed,  a pirated windows installed with many more pirated software. at many places, shopkeepers keep a lot of adult material as that is also asked to be copied to it.
thanks.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Dell used to give ubuntu and that was the first thing people removed and installed windows instead.



the shopkeeper /seller used to do it when buyers asked


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2021)

^^And they used to charge Rs 50~100 for installing Windows


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^And they used to charge Rs 50~100 for installing Windows


some 4 years back, went to a shop for repair. one very fashionable / padhi-likhi type girl around 24-25 came whose laptop had some issues. they repaired and charged around 400-500 for windows installation only. she kept bargaining and said windows to free aata hai bas cd se daal dete hain.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 23, 2021)

Back then when I was a kid , I didn't had UPS backup so when I ran into power cuts my OS used to get corrupted and I was charged 300 for installing windows xp , drivers and extra 50 rupees would give me GTA Vice City , Max Payne , IGI , ... Later I got my own CD xD.

And then I purchased a laptop windows 7 , upgraded to 10 (Linked Digital License) so whenever I ran into OS issues I would login to my microsoft account to activate windows . 

The laptop I own now has some technology , where windows is activated at hardware level the moment I install it. 

When I wasn't aware of the concept of buying OS I relied on pirated thing , later when I happen to be aware I didn't had any need to buy OS . 

I'm looking forward to geekify with linux on the next desktop PC I would buy .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> some 4 years back, went to a shop for repair. one very fashionable / padhi-likhi type girl around 24-25 came whose laptop had some issues. they repaired and charged around 400-500 for windows installation only. she kept bargaining and said windows to free aata hai bas cd se daal dete hain.


Yes, bcoz earlier the Customer was not smart to know that the installed Windows is pirated. Once Customer became aware they had to reduce the installation price.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, bcoz earlier the Customer was not smart to know that the installed Windows is pirated. Once Customer became aware they had to reduce the installation price.



the cd used to sell for 50 and dvd for 100 only. it was the service part / installing it for which they charged a lot in recent years. making a usb drive bootable for windows 10 installation was charged at 300-500.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2021)

just went through cpu support list of windows 11 which looks more like a motherbaord rather than a OS  Hope ms will bring in more processor support but if they don't then there's not much issue. Ms don't need users buying a windows OS anymore it's the os eco system they are relying on and they have already filled their coffers more than enough by other means to last happily for some years to come .. meanwhile they are into experimenting with users playing their dirty games. I know this post seems kinda odd and off to this topic but it is what it is.

The silver lining is with the fall of m$ linux finally had a greater chance to grow.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


>



no offence but it looks like win 11 is made by by some kids enrolled in whitehat jr.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't see any need to upgrade to windows 11 , it seems more like an launcher pack like android with just UI changes (crappy) .


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 27, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I don't see any need to upgrade to windows 11 , it seems more like an launcher pack like android with just UI changes (crappy) .



More like miui for windows,and once it's released, MS will surely push out junk ads.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 27, 2021)

I am yet to see what windows 11 uniquely has to offer.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 27, 2021)

Mish07 said:


> However, this is unsurprising given that Windows 11 is simply a patch for Windows 10, so if they broke something, they did something wrong. It's not like Windows 11 is a new operating system; it's still the same OS with some features eliminated to make it more "safe" and unique.


Windows 11 is not a new OS? Whatt?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> Windows 11 is not a new OS? Whatt?


That was a spammer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 1, 2021)

Windows 11 release date confirmed in October 5: here's what we know about the new OS


----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2021)

My system shows this error



https://imgur.com/a/X8TaR7c


*i.imgur.com/BYGEGiT.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 6, 2021)

*www.tomsguide.com/news/you-can-actually-upgrade-to-windows-11-without-a-tpm-heres-how
try this


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 7, 2021)

shreeux said:


> My system shows this error
> 
> 
> 
> ...



secure boot enabled in UEFI BIOS?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2021)

shreeux said:


> My system shows this error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your pc specs?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats your pc specs?


My PC config:-

*Processor (CPU) - AMD RYZEN 5 2600
Motherboard (MOBO) - MSI GAMING PRO CARBON AC
Graphic Card (GPU) - Nvidia Geforce GT210
Memory (RAM) - XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 16GB 3000 MHZ RGB
Storage (SSD or HDD) - ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro / WD BLUE 1TB
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - CORSAIR TX750M
PC Case - - Cooler Master Masterbox MB511-RGB
Monitor - Lenovo L27q-10 QHD Monitor (2560x1440)
UPS - APC Back-UPS ES 650*


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 8, 2021)

upgraded to windows 11....using windows update assistant...working purrfect...thats inspute of no official update availible


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> upgraded to windows 11....using windows update assistant...working purrfect...thats inspute of no official update availible


Good, please be a "beta tester" for the forum.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 8, 2021)

Not a good idea to update so soon. Especially for ryzen cpus, it's possible there would be a perf downgrade as per new security policy. (Its present in OEMs already)

Take your time when upgrading. I personally dislike win 11 ui


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 8, 2021)

Bhai..why roll back..when the dam thing is working...any panga??i hv 10 days for that


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm not upgrading because of minor annoyances, like drag & drop on browser doesn't work, the new useless right-click menu to name a few. Honestly, there doesn't seem to be much fanfare for Win11.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 9, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> Bhai..why roll back..when the dam thing is working...any panga??i hv 10 days for that


any cons you have noticed with windows 11?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I'm not upgrading because of minor annoyances, like drag & drop on browser doesn't work, the new useless right-click menu to name a few. Honestly, there doesn't seem to be much fanfare for Win11.


is you laptop eligible?


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 9, 2021)

Let me see the next 7 days..


pkkumarcool said:


> any cons you have noticed with windows 11?


nothing so far.....BTW drag and drop woking for me..if i correctly understand that  as dragging a file into a folder etc


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> is you laptop eligible?


Definitely, it's i7 8th gen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> Bhai..why roll back..when the dam thing is working...any panga??i hv 10 days for that



Kudos for you to being brave enough to test it despite Windows 10 having support till October 14th, 2025


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm holding out on both desktop and PC. This is the alternate release of Microsoft and the feedback hasn't been...that positive yet. Also, surpised they released the OS for so few processors and newer machines only.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2021)

I upgraded my cousin's laptop to Win11 because Win11 is considered better for touchscreens. No issues yet.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 23, 2021)

10 plus days passed since my win 11 install...system working fine


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 23, 2021)

Most people wants microsoft to relax the TPM requirements.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Most people wants microsoft to relax the TPM requirements.


And include more older chipsets as well.
The hardware requirements are very harsh.
They should relax some requirements.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushv (Oct 23, 2021)

Updated my ryzen 3 Asus aio pc and Avita pura laptop ryzen 5 . Both working fine . 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> Or is it a move to make it harder to dual boot your Windows PC with Linux?


Nope.
My Windows 11(UPGRADED/UPDATED) is residing well along Fedora-34  in same HP Laptop. NO ISSUES AT ALL.....


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2021)

The fact that I can't drag & drop files to a browser anymore like Mac OS is enough to stay away from Win11 for me. Also, those new right click menus aren't more user friendly. Maybe I'm just a power user of Windows, but that's also the reason I didn't like MacOS of my office laptop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The fact that I can't drag & drop files to a browser anymore like Mac OS is enough to stay away from Win11 for me. Also, those new right click menus aren't more user friendly. Maybe I'm just a power user of Windows, but that's also the reason I didn't like MacOS of my office laptop.


one of my most go to things is I take a lot of notes from screenshots.
My workflow is take a portion screenshot on macos and put it into Notes App, or Microsoft Word or Email.

Command Shift 4, drag across screen to select area, and immediately you can see an preview that screenshot has been taken. This icon stays for 5 seconds and saves by default to desktop. You can drag this preview to any of the above app to put it in directly.

I wish windows had this. Windows has portional screenshot right now, (Windows + Shift + S) but this drag thing, would have been super convenient. Call it a minor nitpick but these small UX improvements are the only things that can be improved in modern OS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> one of my most go to things is I take a lot of notes from screenshots.
> My workflow is take a portion screenshot on macos and put it into Notes App, or Microsoft Word or Email.
> 
> Command Shift 4, drag across screen to select area, and immediately you can see an preview that screenshot has been taken. This icon stays for 5 seconds and saves by default to desktop. You can drag this preview to any of the above app to put it in directly.
> ...


Everyone's workflow is different. In Windows, I use the snipping tool instead of snip & sketch using that shortcut. 

In Mac, I don't like the fact that ext mouse scroll & trackpad scroll direction are linked to one another, "X" button doesn't quit the app, lack of easy multi-window snapping (latest OS did put something), etc. Once I listed down like 6-7 points which annoyed me in Mac OS. Sadly my office didn't have a Windows ultrabook in stock, otherwise would have picked something like Lenovo Thinkpad or Dell Latitude over MacBook air.

IMO many Win10 power users might hold on to the Win11 update. If I get option to have old right click menu options (in new aesthetics) along with drag & drop, I don't see any point holding me from updating to Win11. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2021)

I am also getting the option to upgrade to 11. Should hold it for now ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am also getting the option to upgrade to 11. Should hold it for now ?


Why?Upgrade it.
MS is providing updates(patch updates) all through Windows 11 after it has been launched.
No issues at all in my HP and MSI laptops so far.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am also getting the option to upgrade to 11. Should hold it for now ?


I won't be updating anytime soon with the few small issues it has (be it ryzen or recent NVMe speed issues), lack of some basic features (like dragging a file & dropping it in browser) & not so user friendly for power users (all the right click menu drama).


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2021)

Ok will hold it for now then.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Dec 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am also getting the option to upgrade to 11. Should hold it for now ?


Depends on the kind of guy you are. If you care about your workflow, and won't respect it being slightly hindered, then by all means, don't upgrade. If you care more about keeping up with times, and getting new(but not necessarily awesome) features, then do upgrade.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 18, 2021)

Using win11 for more than a month on my amd ryzen3 asus Aio pc , 500gb nvme and 20 gb ram and my Avita ryzen5 500gb nvme and 8gb ram . No issues till now . Liking it . My use is web surf and watching video only . Miss the old win10 right click though . 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 19, 2021)

there are many unofficial releases of win 11 where the TPM and secure boot requirements have been removed completely and the folks that did this claim that it now works perfectly on older systems that are incompatible with win 11 .

Is it a good idea to install such TPM-removed win 11 releases on unsupported systems?I am genuinely interested in trying it out on my pc comprising an i5 4th gen thats not officially supported.Can it cause any major problems later on,such as updates on longer being released for unsupported pcs etc?


----------



## patkim (Dec 20, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> there are many unofficial releases of win 11 where the TPM and secure boot requirements have been removed completely and the folks that did this claim that it now works perfectly on older systems that are incompatible with win 11 .
> 
> Is it a good idea to install such TPM-removed win 11 releases on unsupported systems?I am genuinely interested in trying it out on my pc comprising an i5 4th gen thats not officially supported.Can it cause any major problems later on,such as updates on longer being released for unsupported pcs etc?





ankushv said:


> Miss the old win10 right click though .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I would like to share 2 of my experiences with Windows 11.

I do not know about any unofficial releases available on the Net, but what I did is wrapped Windows 11 official install.esd or install.wim in Windows 10 installer and then installer skips all pre-requisite checks. So except bitness of CPU, all appear as soft checks. Both Windows 10 and 11 ISOs were downloaded from Microsoft. Just a little trick to let Windows 10 installer install 11 from its .wim file.

Then I tried Windows 11 (Clean install) on my laptop with unsupported CPU. (Dual boot with existing Windows 10) While it worked well, I noticed significant short battery life. With Windows 10 I get around 4 hours, but with 11 I got just 2 (More or less same load). Net search indicated that this is a problem with Windows 11 but I guess it might have happened due to installing it on unsupported CPU. So, I removed it. Anyway, it was for testing purposes. Personally, I do not prefer updates and I keep it disabled by running my own script that constantly disables update service as a scheduled task be it on 10 or 11. So can't comment if updates might work or not right now.

I would suggest not to use any third-party Windows 11 releases available elsewhere. We don’t know what it contains. Simply create Windows 10 install USB key and replace install.esd or install.wim with that of Windows 11. Effectively you will have to download both 10 & 11’s ISOs from Microsoft.

Also, if you face 4 GB limit of FAT32 then split the WIM file using DISM command or use Rufus with NTFS option.

Some of you might be aware, you can get traditional Taskbar/Start Menu and Context Menu in Windows 11. Credit goes to

OpenShell (free) GitHub - Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu: Classic Shell Reborn.

ExplorerPatcher (free) GitHub - valinet/ExplorerPatcher: This project aims to bring back a productive working environment on Windows 11

However, ExplorerPatcher should work until Microsoft decides to completely take away the older Windows 10 taskbar features or blocks the additional downloads that the app does. As far as ExplorerPatcher is concerned it claims it downloads additional files supporting the classic functionality from Microsoft. I at least verified that after installation full virus scan did not report any malicious code. So it should be safe.

You may also try   *www.startallback.com/   however it's a paid app.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 20, 2021)

^i trust gen2


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

installed Windows 11 today






feels a little weird with this new UI and change in location. Will take time to adjust


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2022)

Dam'n, Windows 11 22H2 not updating onto my HP laptop!!!
It is showing:--->





But my laptop has passed this(PC Health Check):--->





After cancelling the update process(manually) I get this:--->





Friends,any solution for this issue???


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2022)

As per this link - Redirecting it could be due to some corrupt system files.

Try `sfc /scannow`


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 25, 2022)

Desmond said:


> As per this link - Redirecting it could be due to some corrupt system files.
> 
> Try `sfc /scannow`


Already run that command.
"Windows didn't find any Integrity violation"


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2022)

is Windows 11 copying macOS ?? every window has curved borders now. Even the bottom taskbar looks like mac.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> is Windows 11 copying macOS ??


Actually copying KDE.


Zangetsu said:


> Even the bottom taskbar looks like mac.


That is copied from Deepin:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/VirtualBox_Linux_Deepin_20.1_LARGE_17_03_2021_11_00_50.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> is Windows 11 copying macOS ?? every window has curved borders now. Even the bottom taskbar looks like mac.


Yes, also useless features that macOS has, like increasing steps to do a task, like mac once lacked drag & drop so does Win11 (apparently coming back soon), etc. I have no issues with rounded corners though.

I will be sticking to Win10 for the foreseeable future. This is the best time for linux to become more user friendly. ProtonDB is helping with games. So once gamers start using linux more, more games & apps will get officially support, then even more users will start switching and hopefully OS market will have a much needed competitor for Windows.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2022)

Speaking as a full-time Linux user, I think honestly for day-to-day usage, Linux is good enough, including gaming. Though, hardware support is a bit hit or miss (_cough_ Nvidia _cough_, but it's mostly just making sure the correct driver is installed.) though in some cases devices not supported on older windows work with Linux.

I'd suggest at least trying to work with Linux part-time since that is the first step to making it more mainstream.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2022)

*Shutdown Tip*

Make a Shortcut of the following exe on your desktop:  _C:\Windows\System32\SlideToShutDown.exe_
You can change the icon too. 
Double click whenever you want to shutdown you pc 

_This works on older Windows version too _


----------



## Ricky (Oct 4, 2022)

Using win11 on VM before making actual switch, so far nothing exciting in there that I would ditch my current win10.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 10, 2022)

I guess Win 11 22 H2 will take its time to reach all PCs...windows updt assistant etc hasnt helped otherwise?i see a warning where my device will get wi ndows 11 22 H2 update but isnt ready yet..


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Shutdown Tip*
> 
> Make a Shortcut of the following exe on your desktop: _C:\Windows\System32\SlideToShutDown.exe_
> You can change the icon too.
> ...


I hit Alt+F4, ENTER on my Win 10 desktop and it shuts down. Saves me clicks. Easy on the fingers when tired too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I hit Alt+F4, ENTER on my Win 10 desktop and it shuts down. Saves me clicks. Easy on the fingers when tired too.


Yes, but still not a one step process. You get a pop for shutdown after shortcut key press then you either hit enter or mouse click to shutdown. 

The above method is just one click and slide


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> when will this go through


Whenever it comes out, usually after Oct only.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 16, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Whenever it comes out, usually after Oct only.


ok


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 16, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> when will this go through


Your email is visible. I would suggest to hide it or remove the image for privacy and security reasons.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 20, 2022)

any idea when will this new 22H2 update finally land up on our PCs


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> any idea when will this new 22H2 update finally land up on our PCs


I can see an option to download it on my Win10. Won't be updating soon, maybe after a month.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I can see an option to download it on my Win10. Won't be updating soon, maybe after a month.


my device is not yet ready for this..thats whats on the display..in windowsupdate


----------



## rockfella (Oct 25, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> my device is not yet ready for this..thats whats on the display..in windowsupdate


If you have genuine windows 10 key linked to your Microsoft account, you can download ISO from ms.com and use same key to install 11. Use rofus to create bootable, there is an option to disable that TPM thingy.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 14, 2022)

0x800700b7..getting this error for windows 11 22 H2...after the update is shown as availible for my pc.whats tghis issue


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 15, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> 0x800700b7..getting this error for windows 11 22 H2...after the update is shown as availible for my pc.whats tghis issue


check this


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 16, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> check this


hasnt helped...neither have some other utube jugaad videos.though this update pops up every time i go for updates.


----------

